# How do i rehandle wa style to be like this? Pic inside



## ms4awd (Jun 17, 2013)

Is this even possible? Saw some pics of Konosuke Honyaki wa gyutos with semi western style handles in stag and it got me too thinking if this would be possible? The handle is still more wa style than western but maybe the silver and ni silver gives it a more polished western look. I was hoping to attempt to create something like this. 





Can anyone give any advice on where to start. Looking for info on where i could get other materials like horn, ivory, nickel silver for bolsters, pins etc. Really like the look of this knife. Maybe a bit thick on the handle but i was planning on using wood instead of horn so it could possible be turned thinner or given more contour? Any advice on where to start ?even on where to read up on handle construction for knives is appreciated. What tools i would need.

Ive made my own sayas in the past and had pretty good results so ive worked with some types of wood before. This would the first time i would attempt to work with any type of steel or metal for bolsters or liners though

Thanks for any advice


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 17, 2013)

Jantz supply is a good start.

The type of handle you are referring to would be called a hidden tang.

Dave Martell has done a few stunning versions of these. Check out his subforum/ Japanese Knife Sharpening.


----------

